# Finding a House



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 8, 2012)

Some friends and I (more like brothers and sisters since we got arrested at Occupy Albuquerque) were thinking of starting a squat (partly because we're dirt-poor protesters, but mostly because we have no intention of paying for something that should be a human right). We have people in the group who can pick locks, fix wires/pipes, cook, garden, etc. But we have no idea what to look for when choosing a house to crack.

Is there anyone who can explain this to me?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 8, 2012)

Just what the doctor ordered: http://www.squatter.org.uk/index.ph...aq1&catid=7:notes-for-new-squatters&Itemid=40
Keep in mind that this site and it's information is valid in the states but some laws may be subject to change since this site is based in UK


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 8, 2012)

to find a house you must examine what you want from that house for. most squats I've been to were kind of secluded and for good reason, most squatters don't want to be seen.
I think this is the main difference between squatting and occupying. as occupiers you should be doing it as a form of protest and a protest is best when performed in the public eye.
another reason occupiers would occupy a house is to help someone down on their luck get back on their feet, but in either cases you have to ask yourself a series of questions here are some but not all.

is the property residential or commercial? what are you gonna use it for?
are you gonna turn utilities on? if so how?
how are you gonna get in and how are you gonna stop others from getting in?
what are you gonna do when the cops show up? as a protester lawyers will work for free for you, as a squatter your public defender wont even care what happens to you. have you researched Adverse Possession? if not you should.

how does the community benefit from you occupying the building?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 8, 2012)

pheonix said:


> to find a house you must examine what you want from that house for. most squats I've been to were kind of secluded and for good reason, most squatters don't want to be seen.
> I think this is the main difference between squatting and occupying. as occupiers you should be doing it as a form of protest and a protest is best when performed in the public eye.
> another reason occupiers would occupy a house is to help someone down on their luck get back on their feet, but in either cases you have to ask yourself a series of questions here are some but not all.
> 
> ...


 
I should have been clear. This is a side project designed to provide housing to occupiers so we can spend less time working for capitalists and more time working for a better world. Less time earning rent=more time in the revolution. We are not trying to use it as a protest.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't take my words too seriously, as I'm only as new to this as you are. What I've done thus far is search through foreclosure sites and found the ones marked "inactive". They don't give an address, but they give the rough locations, whereupon I've walked to the neighborhoods and scoped the houses, took some notes, etc. 
Always go for bank-owned or city/state-owned. I've heard of moderate success with corporate owned properties as well (old warehouses etc.). After this, it's time to pick the lock, meet the neighbors, get things rolling.
Again, don't quote me, hopefully someone can verify the validity of what I'm saying.


----------



## Pheonix (Jan 9, 2012)

Buffalo said:


> Don't take my words too seriously, as I'm only as new to this as you are. What I've done thus far is search through foreclosure sites and found the ones marked "inactive". They don't give an address, but they give the rough locations, whereupon I've walked to the neighborhoods and scoped the houses, took some notes, etc.
> Always go for bank-owned or city/state-owned. I've heard of moderate success with corporate owned properties as well (old warehouses etc.). After this, it's time to pick the lock, meet the neighbors, get things rolling.
> Again, don't quote me, hopefully someone can verify the validity of what I'm saying.


 
if they don't give the address they should still have a realtor # or something like that. google that number and it will find all other listings for the same property, at least one of them will list the real address.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jan 9, 2012)

pheonix said:


> if they don't give the address they should still have a realtor # or something like that. google that number and it will find all other listings for the same property, at least one of them will list the real address.


Woah, sick. I didn't realize you could do this. Thanks!


----------



## wiljago (Jan 10, 2012)

This blog is a pretty good resource: http://blogsquats.blogspot.com/
One thing though, is that the information pertains to California. Still, I imagine it would be helpful in researching shit in New Mexico. Like, you know, look up your own county assessor's office instead of using the link to the Alameda county one.

The guy who writes this blog is really cool. He helped to organize a squatting skill-share at Occupy Oakland and did a really helpful presentation on legal issues.


----------



## Dandylion (Oct 11, 2012)

Nemo said:


> Just what the doctor ordered: http://www.squatter.org.uk/index.ph...aq1&catid=7:notes-for-new-squatters&Itemid=40
> Keep in mind that this site and it's information is valid in the states but some laws may be subject to change since this site is based in UK



The site isn't showing up, yo.


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 11, 2012)

i'm not plannin on squattin a house or anything.......but i always have my eye out.....i look for places that are really unmaintained, grass overgrown, weeds and trees out of control etc.....basically means that a bank probably doesnt own it (cuz they usually keep places at least a little bit maintained) and that whoever does own it doesnt really give a fuck about it........this is good too because if you have neighbors and you roll in there and get the place lookin good..ya know......even in the event that the people who own he place show up, youve basically done them a favor......but yeah around here where i live (rural area) there's so many big, old, abandoned farmhouses....it's a damn shame......alot of this farmland is owned by corporations that pay farmers to farm it.....so they dont care about fuckin around tryin to rent out some old house.......what sux tho is it's pretty impossible to squat one of these places cuz there's farmers in and out of the property throughout the year....alot of times they store their equipment there and shit.....fun to explore and fuck around in these old places tho


----------



## ed rather (Apr 21, 2013)

hows the search going?


----------



## jRight (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a question about Veterans Affairs REO property that I am trying to buy.

So I found a house. property was tangled in a mess from 2007-2009,

The property was foreclosed on in 2007, and has been vacant ever since. 

The City records office says its with the bank that foreclosed on it.

But said bank conveyed it to the Department of Veterans Affairs, because it was a VA backed loan.

The name on the Title and Deed says the Department of Veterans Affairs.

Vendor Resource Management who is contracted to sell all Veterans Affairs properties says they have release the property.

The Department of Veterans Affairs cannot find title/Deed in there system. The VA does not think they have it. So it in limbo.

The taxes have not been paid on in 2 years.

On July 14th 2013 the current Property Tax lien of $12,903.00 was sold at the city tax sale.

What are my options?

Thank you in Advance


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 4, 2013)

who was the tax lien sold to?


----------

